
Show HN: Polymail - rogerfernandezg
https://polymail.io/
======
brbsix
Per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html),
"If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then."

It doesn't seem like this is really ready for prime-time seeing as how I'm
unable to use the app.

~~~
zenincognito
I agree.

It invite only and waiting for users to use it. It would be nice to post it
once I could download and use it.

------
stephenr
Is it safe to assume the open tracking is just embedding some custom tracking
image into outgoing mail?

Sounds like another client-server app with the developers' server between me
and mine (eg my own imap server, be it self hosted, gmail, iCloud, fastmail
etc)

------
arsalanb
I have been using it on mac for a few days. Loving the slick design. Don't see
markdown for composing by default? And also support for custom domain email
accounts are not supported (yet).

Will the same invite for the mac version work on the iOS version?

Edit — Check this out: [https://superhuman.com/](https://superhuman.com/)

~~~
rogerfernandezg
No it wont, there's two separate code invitations actually.

